# IH 560 PTO broke - need learned person's advice (good news/bad)



## TreeHogger (Jun 23, 2015)

Greetings -

The bad news is the that it is haying time, and the PTO on my early 60's 560 broke.

The good new is that it broke in the 'on' position.

The bad news is that each time I need to stop, or take a super tight corner, or travel, or switch between the baler and MoCo, I have to shut the tractor off, clamber down and remove the driveshaft and repeat again.

The good news is that I know someone here knows exactly what I should do!

The PTO engagement lever has always seemed odd - meaning that you almost had to hyper extend it to engage or disengage... now it is like something snapped inside. The lever moves fine, and the shaft extending into the case/housing rotates with the long lever...but one cannot 'feel' anything happening in there.

*Is there like a fork, or dog, or keyway type something or other that is going to be a straight-forward repair?* If someone has a PDF of an exploded diagram, that'd be swell!

I have no idea how they work...is this like a clutch in there? I never had heard any grinding in any of my International's like I was engaging a gear. And my old Super M had a winter/summer switch, indicating that something was always turning with the engine (the reason for the disconnect - easier starting in the winter).

Thanks in advance for anyone's response.

Mark


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You can gets parts diagrams for all things IH (and Case and New Holland and Krone and Pequea ...) at Messicks.com


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

they are easy to fix but if there is a junk m through 560 just unbolt it and throw the new one on. we keep a two speed around for the 56-86 series. we keep one rebuilt and just change when we have a bad one. it takes about 15-20 minutes to do. also you can get IT manuals or actual ih manuals from bates corp. hope this helps


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The service manual for the 560 is available as a PDF download from the International-Harvester service manual vault for just over 10c per page

Do not know how good it is.

There is my .02 worth and that is with inflation!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

It is a 1.00 fix more than likely there is a small roll pin in the linkage that engages the PTO clutch that will shear off it's about the size of the lead in a pencil if I remember right you can unscrew the nut on the top left side of the housing there is a plunger in there which the linkage goes into and that is where the roll pin goes though the linkage and the plunger ...... Clear as mud right ???


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

Definitely a roll pin, I always had to take the top cover off to repair it though.

Never owned one but fixed a few for friends.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

snowball said:


> It is a 1.00 fix more than likely there is a small roll pin in the linkage that engages the PTO clutch that will shear off it's about the size of the lead in a pencil if I remember right you can unscrew the nut on the top left side of the housing there is a plunger in there which the linkage goes into and that is where the roll pin goes though the linkage and the plunger ...... Clear as mud right ???





gwagen said:


> Definitely a roll pin, I always had to take the top cover off to repair it though.
> 
> Never owned one but fixed a few for friends.


If it is a roll pin and from the replies quoted above that seems very likely, and seems to be a weakness.

A possible way to increase the strength of the roll pin to prevent shearing is to double pin the connection.

If the roll pin is of sufficient diameter, another thinner roll pin (that is a gentle interference fit i.e. not too tight) can be inserted in the primary roll pin before the primary pin is inserted in the joint.

In some applications by design and on other applications after a bit of wear in the joint has stresses on it like a shear pin. If designed that way, best replace like with like but in a lever engagement application I think the wear factor has changed the dynamics and a reinforcement would be in order if the primary pin is large enough.

In these circumstances, of undesigned breakage, and if access is available the pin's hole can be drilled out to accommodate a larger pin and thus increase resistance to unwanted shear.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coondle said:


> If it is a roll pin and from the replies quoted above that seems very likely, and seems to be a weakness.
> 
> A possible way to increase the strength of the roll pin to prevent shearing is to double pin the connection.
> 
> If the roll pin is of sufficient diameter, another thinner roll pin (that is a gentle interference fit i.e. not too tight) can be inserted in the primary roll pin before the primary pin is inserted in the joint.


Been there, done that... it works very well on roll pins that are heavily stressed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

it's a special pin you have to get it from a dealer and it's so small that it is a solid pin


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

Last one I helped with the previous owner used a piece of a screw driver shaft, still had the Phillips end on it. Lol.


----------



## TreeHogger (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!

Do not think I have a cover on the left side though...believe I will have to take the whole thing off/apart. My recollection is that there are several bolts around the perimiter, then thinking the PTO slides off another shaft. (Imagining also, about 20 gallons of hydraulic oil then sloshing into my lap.)

The reinforcing roll pin ideas are useful - might as well beef it up as long as I'm in there!

Mark


----------



## gwagen (Apr 20, 2015)

You take the seat off the tractor and then the top cover of the transmission to get to it, not through the side. You'll have to drain the oil though.


----------



## TreeHogger (Jun 23, 2015)

gwagen said:


> You take the seat off the tractor and then the top cover of the transmission to get to it, not through the side. You'll have to drain the oil though.


WAIT!!!

This is in the PTO *housing at the very rear of the transmission, above the hitch - yes?

The PTO actuation lever is on the side of this - behind a bit, and to the left of seat - like an M...

So the offending pin is in *there - yes???

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The roll pin being discussed here is not found on a 560 it is found on every tractor from an 06 series to 86 series. There were three PTO setups used on the 560 and all had the same problem you're talking about . The earliest models used planetary gears with brake bands and then they went to a clutch pack setup which requires all adjustments to be made by tearing the PTO unit apart. The final setup used on these tractors was a clutch pack setup which could be a justed externally. The final setup used on the tractors was a clutch pack setup which could be adjusted external .. I would surf the web I know on some antique tractor forum discussion on this problem appears more than once as this problem was common to this series of tractors.


----------



## TreeHogger (Jun 23, 2015)

endrow said:


> The roll pin being discussed here is not found on a 560 it is found on every tractor from an 06 series to 86 series. There were three PTO setups used on the 560 and all had the same problem you're talking about . The earliest models used planetary gears with brake bands and then they went to a clutch pack setup which requires all adjustments to be made by tearing the PTO unit apart. The final setup used on these tractors was a clutch pack setup which could be a justed externally. The final setup used on the tractors was a clutch pack setup which could be adjusted external .. I would surf the web I know on some antique tractor forum discussion on this problem appears more than once as this problem was common to this series of tractors.


Thanks EndRow. (Now you see why I was looking for 'learned' advice!)

Yes, the roll pin sounded too easy... * : (*

Mark


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Sounds similar to my 504. Pto won't stop, I believe it to be the clutch brake adjustment, not sure if the 560 is similar.


----------

